# Intrepid Sportfishing out of San Diego



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Has anyone ever fished with these guys. They offer any where from 5-15 day trips. I've been following there posts for several month. The last few weeks there producing several yellow tail and blue fun tuna over 200 lbs. Not to mention wahoo and dorado. Looking for best months for weather and catch. Here's some of there catches!


----------

